# converting jpeg into high resolution so as in printable format



## fatimaduarte (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a jpeg file with artwork that has to be saved in high resolution because otherwise when I send it off to the printers the quality of the printing will be bad. It appears the file I have from graphic designer was saved in a low resolution. Please help? What program do I need to do this?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can't really just enlarge a low resolution photo and have it look good. The photo only contains so much "image information" and when that information is lacking, the enlargement shows the gaps.

Many photo editing suites have some compensation for that, such as reducing "sharpness" to effectively smudge the existing pixels to fill in the missing ones. But if you want a good, high resolution image, you need to start with a high resolution image.


----------



## fatimaduarte (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks! Are there any programs that you know of that I can download on a free trial basis that might assist in sharpening the image...cause the graphic designer is away and I need to correct this asap for our event.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

IrfanView has some simple functionality. But there are definitely loads of free programs at all levels of complexity. Just a reminder--make a copy and work on that. Don't ever lose your original among all the changes and not be able to get back.

VCW VicMan`s Photo Editor is another good one.

Here's some more:

http://www.snapfiles.com/Freeware/gmm/fwgraphicedit.html

Don't buy anything. Some free ones, like The Gimp, are as good or better than anything you can buy short of PhotoShop or similar, and even then...debatable.

(PS. I am far from a photo expert. Many other people here may chime in when they see this thread.)


----------

